# duplicolor vs. platikote



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

So,
I'm looking for duplicolor paint, and the discount auto and pepbys down in s. Florida only sell plastikote. Anyone know where to find duplicolor in South Florida, or any chain for that matter?

Seth


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Nevermind.
Autozone should have it. Walmart apparantly too.

Seth


----------



## LethalAudio (Feb 12, 2003)

autozone around here doesnt have it, they only carry plasti-kote. i was stuck using it on my interior, but i had no problems with any of it


----------



## starforce77 (May 9, 2003)

I have used Plastikote on an exterior piece and everything came out fine. Check duplicolors site for a list of vendors.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Sure enough,
The autozone here in Broward County had only duplicolor stuff. And a great selection too.

Seth


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i use plastikote on few of my project and they work really great.


----------

